# There are stars that we cannot see....



## piozaf

Can you translate this...
*There are stars that we cannot see, that contain unimaginable universes, while our senses are sleeping with/to the lullaby/singsong of planets dead since time immemorial.*
İ need a sense for to sleep like = akılın uykusu =büyülemek
for example 'the television provokes the sleep of mind'

Teşekkürler ederim!


----------



## dr.izbul

A translation into the daily vernacular would do injustice to this passage.

Here is a translation in a somewhat haughty poetic-prose style:

"Öyle yıldızlar vardır ki onları göremeyiz; tahayyül edilemez evrenler içerirler; öte yandan duyularımız, unutulmuş zamanların eski gezegenlerinin ninnisi ile bir uykuya dalar."

I must warn you, though, the sentence as I have rendered it sounds also somewhat "funny" in its sententiousness -- it could only be heard today probably as part of a sermon, or read in a literary text dated to the earlier part of of the 20th century at the latest.


----------



## tulpan

piozaf said:


> Can you translate this...
> *There are stars that we cannot see, that contain unimaginable universes, while our senses are sleeping with/to the lullaby/singsong of planets dead since time immemorial.*
> İ need a sense for to sleep like = akılın uykusu =büyülemek
> for example 'the television provokes the sleep of mind'
> 
> 
> Teşekkürler ederim!


 
This would be the translation:

Akla hayale gelmeyecek evrenleri iceren bazi yildizlari göremezken, duyularimiz çok uzun zamandir ölmüs/sönük/cansiz gezegenlerin ninnisiyle uyur.


----------



## move your body®

Instead of "Teşekkürler ederim"
You can use "Teşekkür ederim"


----------



## tulpan

...or just

"Teşekkürler"


----------



## hasansabri

*There are stars that we cannot see, that contain unimaginable universes, while our senses are sleeping with/to the lullaby/singsong of planets dead since time immemorial.*

*Duyularımız çok eski zamandan beri cansız/sönük olan gezegenlerin ninileri ile uyuduğu halde, tahayyül edilemeyen evrenleri içeren göremediğimiz yıldızlar bulunmaktadır. *


----------

